# Bitfenix Spectre/Pro?



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage, da am Fr. mein neues Gehäuse (ein Bitfenix Shinobi) kommt und ich noch Lüfter kaufen möchte die zu dem Gehäuse passen weiß ich nicht welche.

Es gibt in der 120mm Ausführung die Spectre und die Spectre Pro

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 120mm Lüfter - all black
Der normale Spectre 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter - all black
der Spectre Pro 120mm

Möchte allerdings bei der Marke bleiben und jetzt keine Be Quiet o.ä. verbauen.
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, da ich mich mit Lüftern nicht auskenne, welchen von denen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

Wieso kein BeQuiet?


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

Sind dann doch schon etwas teurer. Außerdem sollen die Spectre auch überaus leise sein.
Nur frage ich mich wie das läuft z.Bsp. mit dem regeln der Drehzahl.
Möchte Lüfter die sich stufenlos regeln lassen.
Und weiß nicht ob die es zulassen.


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

Das tun ShadowWings PWM doch auch


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Das tun ShadowWings PWM doch auch


 
Aber die kosten direkt das Stück schon 11€ und die von Bitfenix nur 6€
Das ist schon ein größerer Unterschied meines Erachtens nach
Möchte eig. nur wissen ob diese von Bitfenix es auch können oder eben nicht.
Sie passen zudem auch direkt ins Gehäuse. 
Was wohl mehrere tun aber für den Preis?


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

Klar, ich wollte es nur wissen, eventuell würde ich noch einen Blick darauf werfen


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

26,5db die sind lauter als die von Bitfenix
Also muss es nichts Besonderes sein, die Drehzahl lässt sich reduzieren wie ich lustig bin mit einer Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

Dann nimm die Spectre, sie sind auch gut


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Dann nimm die Spectre, sie sind auch gut


 
Danke, dann weiß ich bescheid^^
Freue mich schon auszuprobieren wann es am leisesten ist im PC aber noch kühlt^^

Aber welche sind denn nun besser? Spectre oder Spectre Pro?


----------



## Fischer995 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich werf hier jetzt eben ma was rein okay? . Habe mir gester bissl was fürn pc bestellt( unter anderem 2x be quiet silent wings 2, Bitfenix spectre pro). Also die be quiet sind natürlich die leiseren lüfter, dafür haben die spectre pro mehr bumms ;D. Willst du was heißes kühlen nimm die spectre, willst du nur ins gehäuse, nimm die be quiet. 
mfg


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

Wichtig ist für mich ein Kompromiss, es muss leise sein aber auch Wirkung zeigen.
Die Bitfenix müssen Drehzahlregulierbar sein. Lüftersteuerung wird natürlich auch eingebaut.
Weiß nur nicht welche von den beiden die besseren sind. Pro hört sich besser an und sind auch etwas teurer.
Muss jetzt aber in die Sauna und zum schwimmen, bisschen was für die Gesundheit ^^


----------



## Fischer995 (5. Juni 2012)

Die Pro haben weit mehr durchsatz bei gefühlt weniger Lärm. Die normalen nicht pro hab ich auch schon getestet waren aber zu schwach für meine gtx 580 mit Peter ^^


----------



## Ryle (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn dann nimm die Pro, besserer Regelbereich, entkoppelt und relativ frei von Nebengeräuschen. Gerade letzteres kann man von den Non Pro nicht behaupten, die schleifen dauerhaft und schnalzen bei gewissen Drehzahlen. 

Bequiet ist btw auch kein Allheilmittel. Die einzig brauchbaren Lüfter sind die Silent Wings 2 ohne PWM und als CPU Lüfter der 120mm PWM. Alle anderen klackern und schleifen genauso wie viele andere und fördern dabei auch nicht gerade viel Luft. Und selbst die Silent Wings 2 (140mm) haben ihre Mängel, nämlich die relativ starken Schwingungen die selbst entkoppelt noch aufs Gehäuse einwirken, was vor allem an dem recht unrunden Lauf liegt.


----------



## Sorehead (5. Juni 2012)

Unter meinem Schreibtisch steht das BitFenix Shinobi XL. Den vorinstallierten 120er Lüfter im Heck hab ich rausgeschmissen, den vorinstallierten 230er Lüfter aus der Front hab ich in den Deckel gebaut zu seinem Zwilling, dem zweiten vorinstallierten 230er. Dann hab ich 120er Spectre Pro (ohne LEDs) eingebaut: 3x in der Front, 1x im Boden und 1x im Heck. (Der zweite Lüfterplatz im Boden ist nur nutzbar, wenn man den Festplattenkäfig ausbaut.)
Gesteuert werden alle Gehäuselüfter von der Nesteq MaxZero. Die Spectre Pro laufen bei 5V an, die MaxZero steuert mit 6 - 12V. Die Lüftersteuerung kann bis zu 8 Lüfter ansteuern, jeweils 2 pro Temperaturfühler.
Die 4 Temperaturfühler hab ich da hingelegt, wo im Gehäuse eben warme Temperaturen zu erwarten sind: am CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarte, unterm Deckel. Ich hab die Lüfter immer paarweise angeschlossen und voreingestellt: die beiden im Deckel laufen bis 45°C auf halber Kraft (~300 rpm), die beiden oberen in der Front genauso (~600 rpm); der untere Frontlüfter zusammen mit dem einzelnen im Boden und dann noch der einzelne im Heck schalten sich erst bei 45°C ein. Unter Windows ist die ausgeblasene Luft nur wenig wärmer als Zimmertemperatur. (Jetzt gerade: 19,5°C Zimmertemperatur, 22°C unterm Deckel des Gehäuses.) Die Lautstärke hält sich dabei in Grenzen - für Silent Fans vermutlich zu laut, aber ich habe auch schon billige Büro-Rechner erlebt, die lauter waren.
Zurück zu den Spectre Pros: es gibt leisere oder durchsatzstärkere oder günstigere Lüfter - aber die Spectre Pros bieten mir für meine Ansprüche (= einigermaßen leise, einigermaßen durchsatzstark, einigermaßen günstig ) einen sehr guten Kompromiss aus diesen Eigenschaften und wenn man noch bei 8,90€ pro Stück den Lieferumfang (nicht nur 4 Schrauben, sondern noch 4 Entkopplungsgummipinnöppeldingenskirchen (kosten sonst ~1€) und einen 12V -> 7V-Adapter (kostet auch ~1€)) bedenkt, auch ein wirklich gutes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

Dann steht fest, ich nehm die Spectre Pro 3x 120mm und 2x 140mm damit es ordentlich von der Temperatur bleibt.
Aber wie sieht das aus, wollte mit als CPU-Kühler den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 holen, der hat ja PWM 135 oder so dabei, wenn ich lese das der klackert :o


----------



## Ryle (5. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub beim DRP2 lässt sich auch auch nur einer der beiden Lüfter richtig regeln, davon stand mal was in der pcgh. Was willst du denn kühlen ? Weil wenn es leise bleiben soll bringt dir ein großer Kühler an sich auch nicht wirklich mehr. Der kleine Shadow Rock ist gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen verdammt gut und unter 700rpm unhörbar, nur hat er eben nicht die Luft nach oben wie die Twin Tower oder 140er Kühler.


----------



## DerPate1235 (5. Juni 2012)

Ein Intel Core i7 3770k der etwas übertaktet wird.
Außerdem habe ich den Lüfter genommen weil er mir optisch gefällt. 
Würde nur ungern abweichen.
Kann man nicht sonst ein kleineren einbauen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich würde beQuiet Kühler meiden. Da zahlst du 20% Aufpreis für den Namen. Würde Thermalright oder EKL/Alpenföhn näher anschauen, und solange du kein Window hast, ist die Optik ja auch sekundär.


----------



## Fischer995 (6. Juni 2012)

Die Alpenföhn Sind derbe laut... Und auch nicht sehr herausragend stark...eben durchschnittlich. Würde dir davon Abraten.


----------



## coroc (6. Juni 2012)

Oder Scythe SlipStream


----------



## Fischer995 (6. Juni 2012)

Oder Prolimatech Genesis? Wär auch ne option. Der ist schön leise und auch mit bei den ganz oberen high end cpu kühlern dabei.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Juni 2012)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Die Alpenföhn Sind derbe laut... Und auch nicht sehr herausragend stark...eben durchschnittlich. Würde dir davon Abraten.


 
Woher nimmst du dein fälschliches Wissen?


----------



## coroc (6. Juni 2012)

Ja, eigentlich sind die eher laut, vielleicht hat er selber einen und empfindet ihn als leise


----------



## Fischer995 (6. Juni 2012)

Ja habe mal einen gehabt. War gleich wieder drausen. Hab keine messwerte empfinde es aber als sehr störend und bin bei gott kein silent freak xD


----------



## black-wizard (7. Juni 2012)

Also die Aussage, dass die Alpenföhn laut sind stimmt einfach rein gar nicht! 

Kumpel von mir hat sich die auch geholt und heruntergeregelt auf 7 oder 5 Volt sind die unhörbar ohne Nebengeräusche dank dem guten Lager. Auf 12 Volt sind sie natürlich laut bzw. das Luftrauschen ist zu höhren, bei 1500 U/Min allerdings kein Wunder.


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

Mein ShadowWing ist bei Mid Speed (1500U/Min) fast unhörbar


----------



## Fischer995 (7. Juni 2012)

> Also die Aussage, dass die Alpenföhn laut sind stimmt einfach rein gar nicht!
> 
> Kumpel von mir hat sich die auch geholt und heruntergeregelt auf 7 oder 5  Volt sind die unhörbar ohne Nebengeräusche dank dem guten Lager. Auf 12  Volt sind sie natürlich laut bzw. das Luftrauschen ist zu höhren, bei  1500 U/Min allerdings kein Wunder.


Ich denke das liegt einfach im eigenen empfinden wie laut oder leise etwas ist. Das kann jeder für sich selber abschätzen.


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

@TE geh doch in einen Pc Laden und mach probe hören


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> 26,5db die sind lauter als die von Bitfenix


Verlass dich nicht auf Herstellerangaben, meist werde gerade Billiglüfter mit extrem guten Werten verkauft, obwohl sie in der Praxis nicht ansatzweise mit guten Lüftern mithalten können. Die Messbedingungen sind leider nicht genormt, folglich könnte man ganz legitim einen extrem lauten Lüfter aus 100m Entfernung messen und sagen, dass er 0dB erzeugt. 
Aber auch die "guten" Hersteller messen nicht unter gleichen Bedingungen und damit kann man die Herstellerangaben (außer der Drehzahl +-10% und u.U. dem Stromverbrauch und der Anlaufspannung) schlichtweg vergessen.
Allgemein: Warum muss es einer der beiden Lüfter sein? 



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Also muss es nichts Besonderes sein, die Drehzahl lässt sich reduzieren wie ich lustig bin mit einer Lüftersteuerung?


 Solang die Steuerung über die Spannung regelt kann jeder Lüfter mehr oder weniger gut gesteuert werden.



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht das aus, wollte mit als CPU-Kühler den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 holen, der hat ja PWM 135 oder so dabei, wenn ich lese das der klackert :o


 Eine Serienstreuung gibt es immer, die BQ!-Lüfter sind aber deutlich hochwertiger als geschätzte 90% der mitgelieferten Lüfter bei anderen Kühlern.



superseijayin schrieb:


> Der kleine Shadow Rock ist gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen verdammt gut und unter 700rpm unhörbar, nur hat er eben nicht die Luft nach oben wie die Twin Tower oder 140er Kühler.


 Über die Subjektivität von "unhörbar" hatten wir es schon mal oder?



black-wizard schrieb:


> Also die Aussage, dass die Alpenföhn laut sind stimmt einfach rein gar nicht!


 Redet ihr beide von den Wingboosts?



coroc schrieb:


> Mein ShadowWing ist bei Mid Speed (1500U/Min) fast unhörbar


 Aber auch nur, weil du andere laute Komponenten verbaut hast. Teste mal den Lüfter ohne PC in einem sehr leisen Raum und melde dich dann nochmal. 
Allgemein haben die Shadow Wings m.M.n. ein ziemlich schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

Könntest recht haben, die beiden SlipStream, der Antec noName, der Nt Luffi und der Grakareferenz luffi machen einen Lärm

Vielleicht empfinde ich die auch so leose, weil meine Haare so lang sind


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2012)

Von den normalen Spectre hatte ich einen beim Shinobi dabei.

Ich wollte den ursprünglich beim benchen benutzen, aber der Luftstrom war selbst aus ein paar cm Entfernung kaum auf der Hand zu spüren.
Klar, nicht zu hören wars das Ding, aber man hätte genauso gut mit der Hand wedeln können, und hätte damit vermutlich noch mehr bewegt als der Spectre.

War aber auch nur ein low-speed-Modell, ich schätze etwas um 600rpm rum.

Von meinen Silent Wings hör ich persönlich nur etwas Luftrauschen im Kühlblock des Dark Rock.


----------



## Lude969 (8. Juni 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Von den normalen Spectre hatte ich einen beim Shinobi dabei.
> 
> Ich wollte den ursprünglich beim benchen benutzen, aber der Luftstrom war selbst aus ein paar cm Entfernung kaum auf der Hand zu spüren.
> Klar, nicht zu hören wars das Ding, aber man hätte genauso gut mit der Hand wedeln können, und hätte damit vermutlich noch mehr bewegt als der Spectre.
> ...



Den hatte ich auch beim Shinobi dabei denk das der gleiche wie bei dir.
Er macht nicht besonders nen hochwertigen Eindruck aber hab ihn nicht verbaut da ich keinen Platz mehr im Gehäuse habe.
Werd ihn aber morgen mal testen ob er wirklich so schwach ist.


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die Spectre Pro geholt, 230mm 140mm und 120mm jeweils.
Sind gesamt paar mehr aber werde mir das mal angucken. Sonst 14 Tage Zeit umzutauschen 
Noch sind sie zwar nicht da, aber PC ist auch noch nicht fertig. Habe nur das Mainboard heute geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Sorehead (24. Juni 2012)

Dann lass uns doch beizeiten mal wissen, wie zufrieden du letztlich mit deiner Kühlung bist, der Lautstärke und der Leistung ...


----------



## Fischer995 (24. Juni 2012)

> Dann lass uns doch beizeiten mal wissen, wie zufrieden du letztlich mit  deiner Kühlung bist, der Lautstärke und der Leistung ...


lautstärke gut (Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm all black) Kühlleistung relativ gut, so nun der haken: habe 2 von denen 1 1/2 wochen gehabt, nun extremes lagerschleifen, zurückgeschickt, 2 neue bekommen, nach 1 tag war bei einem das lüfterblatt weggebrochen und is in meinem gehäuse rumgeflogen (kann froh sein das mein plexiglas an der seitenwand nich hinüber is) und der 2te hat wieder lagerschleifen...
Leck mich bitfenix!


----------



## Alex89 (24. Juni 2012)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> lautstärke gut (Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm all black) Kühlleistung relativ gut, so nun der haken: habe 2 von denen 1 1/2 wochen gehabt, nun extremes lagerschleifen, zurückgeschickt, 2 neue bekommen, nach 1 tag war bei einem das lüfterblatt weggebrochen und is in meinem gehäuse rumgeflogen (kann froh sein das mein plexiglas an der seitenwand nich hinüber is) und der 2te hat wieder lagerschleifen...
> Leck mich bitfenix!


 
Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen 5 BitFenix SpectrePro in blau geholt und habe sie 24std einlaufen lassen... soll wohl wunder wirken 

Nach der Einlaufzeit ist von den Lüftern nix mehr zu hören... auf 12Volt hört man nur das Luftrauschen, aber dabei ist der Volumenstrom sehr groß 
Bei 7Volt ist garnix mehr zu hören und die Förderleistung ist trotzdem noch erstaunlich 

Ich höre von keinem meiner 5 Luffis auch nur irgendwas... sie erledigen ihren job ohne Schleifen oder Klacker 

Anbei noch ein Bild

Gruß Alex

PS: vllt hattest du einfach nur Pech


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Juni 2012)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir die BitFenix Spectre Pro anzuschaffen (siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/223816-neue-luefter-fuers-haf-x.html), dreimal 140mm für CPU-Kühler und Heck, sowie einmal 230mm für die Front, alle in weiß. Die Geschichte mit dem abgebrochenen Lüfterblatt ist ja schauderhaft, das hat mich jetzt echt zum Grübeln gebracht. Welche 140er 3pins sind denn noch empfehlenswert? Preis und Lautstärke (kriegen ne LüSt) sind eher untergeordnet.

P.S.: Geile Kiste Alex, was fürn Mainboard (irgendein Asus RoG, soviel ist klar ) ist das?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Juni 2012)

Empfehlenswert sind z.B. Noiseblocker Blacksilent pro PK1, evtl auch PK2/3 wenn du eine Steuerung zum runterregeln hast.
Hab ich hier, von denen hört man nichts als Luftrauschen 

Achja, und das Mainboard oben ist übrigens ein Rampage Extreme, kein maximus


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Juni 2012)

Aber die sind schwaaaarrrrzzzz   

Ja die sehen interessant aus, vor.allem der PK3, der hat ja nen echt fetten Luftstrom, würde im Desktop eh gedrosselt werden. Was ist did niedrigste Spannung mit der du deinen betreien kannst? Kann man den Lüfterkranz abnehmen? Würde den dann gerne in UV aktivem weiß lackieren


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nur die PK2 hier, die laufen auf der niedrigsten Stufe der Steuerung meines Obsidian 650D - müssten 5V sein.
Auf 12V laufen haben die schon nen heftigen Luftstrom, aber man hört trotzdem nur Luftrauschen, ist sehr angenehm.

Ob man den abnehmen kann hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert, ich find das schwarz sehr schön 
Ich würde meine schönen Lüfter auch nur ungern beim Versuch zerstören, die laufen zu angenehm.


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Juni 2012)

Noch Alternativen? Vielleicht was Schnelles von be quiet?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Noch Alternativen? Vielleicht was Schnelles von be quiet?


 
be quiet! hat nur schwarze Lüfter, das passt nicht zu deinem Projekt.

Leider haben die keine weißen Lüfter. Ich empfehle ebenso die BitFenix Spectre Pro in weiß. - Diese sind zwar qualitativ nichts gegen be quiet! oder Noiseblocker, aber perfekt für dein Projekt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Juni 2012)

Was hälst du von dem für meinen K2? http://geizhals.at/de/677521 

Lohnt sich der deftige Preis?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (25. Juni 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der deftige Preis?


 
Der Lieferumfang ist riesig. 

Frag mal bei Phanteks nach ob der Lüfter überarbeitet wurde, wenn Ja lohnt sich dieser. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## DerPate1235 (28. Juni 2012)

Um mich noch einmal hier einzuklinken, die Lüfter sind wunderbar. Der CPU-Kühler ist deutlich hörbar auf max. Last. Die Lüfter jedoch nicht.
Habe 2x 230mm am Deckel wegen der Abluft, kommt ordentlich was raus. 1 140mm Lüfter an der Rückwand, ebenfalls Abluft. Lüfterleistung stimmt.
Dazu kommen noch 2x 120mm an der Front. Für die Luftzufur.
Und ein 1 120mm im Boden ebenfalls zufur.


----------



## Alex89 (29. Juni 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir die BitFenix Spectre Pro anzuschaffen (siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/223816-neue-luefter-fuers-haf-x.html), dreimal 140mm für CPU-Kühler und Heck, sowie einmal 230mm für die Front, alle in weiß. Die Geschichte mit dem abgebrochenen Lüfterblatt ist ja schauderhaft, das hat mich jetzt echt zum Grübeln gebracht. Welche 140er 3pins sind denn noch empfehlenswert? Preis und Lautstärke (kriegen ne LüSt) sind eher untergeordnet.
> 
> P.S.: Geile Kiste Alex, was fürn Mainboard (irgendein Asus RoG, soviel ist klar ) ist das?


 
ich glaube einfach dass bei jedem hersteller schonmal an nem lüfter n flügel abgebrochen ist  niemand stellt lüfter oder sonstiges bei jedem stück immer zu 100% korrekt her... gibt immer toleranzen oder materialfehler die nicht erkannt werden können...

ich sage weiterhin: die spectrepro sind top und machen auch gedrosselt ordentlich druck 

gruß alex

PS: ist ein rampage extreme noch so775 mit x48 heizsatz  graka kommt auch demnächst unter wasser


----------

